# insider corner nightmare



## chris989 (Feb 5, 2021)

Hello All,

I am a GC with a 100s of LF feet (5200sf home) of bad inside corners. I finish DW sometimes but with this job I subbed it out. The sub had worked for me before so i thought i was ok. I am guessing they were in rip and run mode because i have a lot of nail pops also i am fixing. And now the sub contractor is missing, no phone, no text, disappeared.

Anyway, all of the inside corners are not crisp and sharp. They used a bazooka/auto taper and i it left behind a radius. Not a huge deal (not great either) wall to wall but wall to ceiling with different colors looks bad. Very hard to cut in and make look good.
I am doing a punch list and hoping a pro here may have a better solution than re-pointing every corner in this house. I am currently doing the baths (7 of them) because some of the corneres failed and that is bad enough over the hard surfaces but can't imagine trying to do it in the whole house with it being occupied.

I am considering ceiling painting down the wall,, taping off to the ceiling ~1 inch before painting the walls for a sharp line between colors. (basically having the ceiling color come down the wall 1 inch)..
I have thought about a crown molding but the ranch/western style might not look right.

Any help or proven concepts are appreciated.

Thanks, in advance
Chris


----------



## Mjaw (Nov 24, 2020)

Did you pay him yet?


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Get skimming blade, about 900mm long, get a push pencil, the click type with the fine lead you can put inside them, now hold the blade into the ceiling/wall corner and mark a faint line getting it as straight as you can around the room, you now have line to paint to, this will straighten it up.


----------



## chris989 (Feb 5, 2021)

cazna said:


> Get skimming blade, about 900mm long, get a push pencil, the click type with the fine lead you can put inside them, now hold the blade into the ceiling/wall corner and mark a faint line getting it as straight as you can around the room, you now have line to paint to, this will straighten it up.


Thanks for the replies, Yes he is paid and no longer around. 

I think you have the right idea,, Taping down is too much,, I am just going to cut in ~1/8 below the corners and make my own straight line. I finished up the baths yesterday and it is a shame such an easy job has turned into a headache. 
Thanks again.


----------



## Mark Fuqua (Oct 11, 2018)

chris989 said:


> Thanks for the replies, Yes he is paid and no longer around.
> 
> I think you have the right idea,, Taping down is too much,, I am just going to cut in ~1/8 below the corners and make my own straight line. I finished up the baths yesterday and it is a shame such an easy job has turned into a headache.
> Thanks again.


I would strongly suggest you get that approved first (provided it is not a spec. house)...it would suck to do it twice...once the faux way suggested and then be required to fix the corners the right way. Actually, that is about the only thing that seems worse than what you face now...


----------



## Magnum Drywall (Oct 12, 2014)

Were the subs Mexican?


----------



## chris989 (Feb 5, 2021)

Magnum Drywall said:


> Were the subs Mexican?


No, 

He is a real nice guy, licensed, insured, real business that has worked for me in the past. He just vanished, A little worried about him.


I finished the baths,, repaired the failed corners and pointed the others. I am cutting in a full 1/8 below the corner and it looks good. I the rest of the build I will re-cut in lower and that will have to do. 

Thanks for the replies.
Chris


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

Might be best to have a professional run at least one side of the angles properly, sand sponge and repaint correctly.


----------

